# First timer



## fatDAD (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm been reading all your advise and input about HDR and decided to try one for myself.
What do you all think?


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 11, 2011)

in my opinion HDR does not look good on people, but rather on settings  (landscapes, buildings, ect.)  So this is hard for me to have an opinion on thi photo. But that dont mean that its not good


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it looks dreadful. Her skin is orange because the saturation was taken too far. Also, the dynamic range in this scene can properly be captured by one exposure. 

You've taken one exposure and done a faux HDR, which really isn't categorized as HDR, but tone mapping. 

Although I come off harsh, Often people butcher an acceptable image with poor HDR processing and the underlying idea of useful applications of HDR is lost.

Granted this is your first shot at HDR just keep these things in mind. Don't lose sight of the basic principles of what makes a good image.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2011)

Gritty. Grainy.  Too orange.  OOF/soft.

And most likely a 1-shot capture.  Not HDR in my book.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 11, 2011)

Yikes, do you really need to ask?  Try something stationary.  The image is really soft too, not sure how you processed it though.


----------



## fatDAD (Dec 11, 2011)

hahaha, yea its from one shot and really don't know what to do still.
I haven't taken my d7000 out of the box yet and don't have a tripod/monopod yet, once I break it out I'll start doing it the correct way I hope. I left the window open with the picture above and my daughter (one in the daughter) asked me why I made her into a alien.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2011)

Typically, you take one frame at what is the 'correct' exposure, then another that's under-exposed, then another that's over-exposed.

The under-exposed frame captures details in the highlights, and the over-exposed frame brings out the details in the shadows.  You can easily set up the D7000 to take the three frames automatically.







  +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





More frames can be taken (I've taken 14 for one shot, but that's an extreme!), sometimes you take them at 1 EV intervals, sometimes 2.  It just takes practice.


----------



## Compaq (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes it might be best to use layers in photoshop instead of tonemapping. Experience is alpha and omega. Sometimes a mix of the two


----------



## Bynx (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a bit of color correcting basing my judgement on the skin color.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 11, 2011)

Bynx said:
			
		

> Here is a bit of color correcting basing my judgement on the skin color.



Lost cause Bynx... Maybe if OP posted the original


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 12, 2011)

I actually like tone mapping on people to give a painterly vibe but even I will say oooooooooooohhhhhhh...not so good. Way to much!

However if you are like me and you like tone mapped people do not stop trying as you will find what works and what you like.

I just did a photo shoot and my clients paid me to a special picture with a painterly effect. There are people out that do like it but probably not a vast amount.

Keep it up it will come


----------



## fatDAD (Dec 12, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Here is a bit of color correcting basing my judgement on the skin color.



Looks much better thanks.
Is their a way to make her eyes bluer, cause her eyes are blue as her shorts.


----------



## fatDAD (Dec 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Typically, you take one frame at what is the 'correct' exposure, then another that's under-exposed, then another that's over-exposed.
> 
> The under-exposed frame captures details in the highlights, and the over-exposed frame brings out the details in the shadows.  You can easily set up the D7000 to take the three frames automatically.
> 
> ...



How'd you take 14 shots in one?
I don't know much about my d7000 yet, I'm still reading up on it.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2011)

fatDAD said:


> How'd you take 14 shots in one?
> I don't know much about my d7000 yet, I'm still reading up on it.



I took 14 shots, each one a different exposure.  They are combined in the computer using HDR software.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Dec 12, 2011)

or, not shooting HDR is still an option.


----------



## fatDAD (Dec 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> fatDAD said:
> 
> 
> > How'd you take 14 shots in one?
> ...



Separately or individually ?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2011)

fatDAD said:


> Separately or individually ?



Huh?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 12, 2011)

fatDAD said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > fatDAD said:
> ...



:meh: does not compute.


----------



## fatDAD (Dec 12, 2011)

I misread you post somewhat.
What I was trying to figure out was how to do "You can easily set up the D7000 to take the three frames automatically."


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm assuming he meant with Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB). You can find this in the manual for the camera.


----------



## fatDAD (Dec 12, 2011)

Rotanimod said:


> I'm assuming he meant with Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB). You can find this in the manual for the camera.



Thanks, I haven't finished reading the manual yet


----------

